# Zeigt her eure Kisten :)



## dA_soul (28. April 2015)

Servus und Ahoi

Durchwühle grade, in der Zeit wo ich GTA 5 von 7 DVD´s installiere, ein bischen das Forum, und entweder hab ich solch einen Thread übersehen oder es gibt keinen, was ich ja irgendwie nicht glauben kann.

Ich Spiele nicht nur sehr gerne am Pc, ich verbringe auch sehr viel Zeit damit am Pc rum zu schrauben.

Hier ein paar Bilder von meinem Rig

Würde mich freuen wenn einige Systeme gepostet würden .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps:  Das ist ein gemoddetes Raven RV01 Gehäuse von Silverstone, Innenraum komplett aus Edelstahl


----------



## luki0710 (28. April 2015)

Weißt du, 
Keiner wird dir antworten wenn du gleich das non plus Ultra rein stellst, da wird jemand wie ich ( kleines Gehäuse, Luftkülung, kein Kabelmenegmant )  sich schämen müssen. [emoji12] [emoji6]


----------



## Worrel (29. April 2015)

Also mein Rechner ist seit jeher ein graues Standard Gehäuse - von innen wahrscheinlich eh wieder halb zugestaubt und die SSD da drin ist nicht mal irgendwie befestigt ... soll halt laufen und das tut es - feddich.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (29. April 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Also mein Rechner ist seit jeher ein graues Standard Gehäuse - von innen wahrscheinlich eh wieder halb zugestaubt und die SSD da drin ist nicht mal irgendwie befestigt ... soll halt laufen und das tut es - feddich.



Ey komm - ein bisschen "Gaffa-Tape" für die SSD wird wohl drin sein


----------



## Rabowke (29. April 2015)

Meine SSD liegt seit über einem Jahr auch einfach so drin ... wenn ich mein 128GB Modell gg. ein 512GB Modell austausche, dann, aber auch nur dann, mache ich mir zwecks Befestigung Gedanken!  

Ich seh das so wie Worrel ... ich hab ein Alu Gehäuse von Lian Li. Fertig.

Von Beleuchtung oder Plexiglas etc.pp. war ich noch nie in Fan und sowas kommt mir auch nicht ins Haus. Der Rechner soll laufen und, wenn nicht gerade gespielt wird, leise sein. Nichts nervt mich mehr, als ein lauter PC wenn man sich Konzentrieren will oder muss.


----------



## McDrake (29. April 2015)

Hmm 
Mein einziger Stolz bei meinem PC ist die Soundkarte (Soundblaster Fatality), welche ich viiiiel zu günstig in meinem alten Betrieb gekauft habe (darum der Stolz hrhrhr).
Dazu Teufel-Boxen und Sennheiser-Kopfhörer.
Sieht aber alles nicht so doll aus


----------



## Worrel (29. April 2015)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Ey komm - ein bisschen "Gaffa-Tape" für die SSD wird wohl drin sein


Ich hatte ja sogar noch beim Händler die versprochene (und fast vorenthaltene) Halterung angemeckert und bekommen, aber letztendlich steht der Rechner eh 24/7 am selben Platz und bei einer SSD kann ja nicht mal großartig was kaputtgehen, wenn sie umfallen würde - warum also befestigen?


----------



## Spassbremse (29. April 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja sogar noch beim Händler die versprochene (und fast vorenthaltene) Halterung angemeckert und bekommen, aber letztendlich steht der Rechner eh 24/7 am selben Platz und bei einer SSD kann ja nicht mal großartig was kaputtgehen, wenn sie umfallen würde - warum also befestigen?



Naja, die 4 Euro fuffzig für 'ne ordentliche Halterung hat man ja wohl noch übrig. 

Gut, klar könnte man das Ding einfach reinlegen, aber ich mag's schon, wenn alles ordentlich befestigt ist.

@topic: Tja, was soll ich sagen, die Optik meines PCs ist mir mittlerweile ziemlich egal. Ist das bei Dir ein ASUS VN279QLB? Falls ja, den habe ich auch. Ansonsten ist mein Setup optisch sehr dezent gehalten - schwarz in schwarz. Die einzige kleine Extravaganz, die ich mir erlaube, sind z. T. goldgelb leuchtende LEDs - finde ich, in Verbindung mit dem schwarz, recht edel.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. April 2015)

Hab nie großen Wert auf chice Gehäuse gelegt. Hauptsache stabil, nicht zu breit und passend zur restlichen Peripherie, also schwarz. Mehr als 70 Euro hab ich noch nie darin investiert. Wozu auch, es verschwindet eh im PC-Bereich des Computerschreibtisches. [emoji6]


----------



## Rabowke (29. April 2015)

Was heißt 'verschwindet' ... ?

Keine Ahnung was du für restliche Hardware hast, aber meine Maschine produziert ziemlich viel Abwärme. Aktuell bringt GTA 5 meinen PC wirklich zum Schwitzen und erfordert, dass ich die Gehäuselüfter auf max. Stufe stelle ... ansonsten schmiert mir GTA 5 ab und dank der bescheidenen Speicherpunkte macht das dann keinen Spass, wenn man eine oder gar zwei längere Missionen wiederholen muss.

D.h. also, ich darf mein Gehäuse nicht einbauen oder zustellen ... und dabei habe ich einen sehr großes Gehäuse.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. April 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was heißt 'verschwindet' ... ?
> 
> Keine Ahnung was du für restliche Hardware hast, aber meine Maschine produziert ziemlich viel Abwärme. Aktuell bringt GTA 5 meinen PC wirklich zum Schwitzen und erfordert, dass ich die Gehäuselüfter auf max. Stufe stelle ... ansonsten schmiert mir GTA 5 ab und dank der bescheidenen Speicherpunkte macht das dann keinen Spass, wenn man eine oder gar zwei längere Missionen wiederholen muss.



Der Rechner "verschwindet" hinter einer zuklappbaren Tür, die nur fürs Ein- bzw. Ausschalten kurz geöffnet wird. Und Abwärme ist kein Thema für mich, das Fach in welchem der Rechner steht hat keine Rückwand. Kommt also genug Luft durch bzw. ausgestoßene Anwärme raus. [emoji6]


----------



## Spassbremse (29. April 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was heißt 'verschwindet' ... ?
> 
> Keine Ahnung was du für restliche Hardware hast, aber meine Maschine produziert ziemlich viel Abwärme. Aktuell bringt GTA 5 meinen PC wirklich zum Schwitzen und erfordert, dass ich die Gehäuselüfter auf max. Stufe stelle ... ansonsten schmiert mir GTA 5 ab und dank der bescheidenen Speicherpunkte macht das dann keinen Spass, wenn man eine oder gar zwei längere Missionen wiederholen muss.



Hört sich aber nicht gut an. Lian Li in allen Ehren, aber welche Gehäuselüfter hast Du?

Seit ich ein Gehäuse mit 2x 180mm Lüftern habe, sind Temperaturprobleme nun wirklich kein Problem mehr.


----------



## Rabowke (29. April 2015)

Die von Lian Li verbauten ...

GTA 5 ist das einzige Spiel, wo ich meine Gehäuselüfter auf Stufe 2 oder wenn die 'Session' etwas länger dauert, auf Stufe 3 stellen muss. 

Mein Gehäuse hat übrigens drei Lüfter, vorne bei den Festplatten, hinten und oben. Allerdings steht mein Gehäuse halt auch unter dem Schreibtisch, nach hinten sind ca. ~30-35cm Platz und nach oben zur Glasplatte ~15cm.

Das wird schon sehr kuschlig, aber, wie ich bereits meinte ... nur bei GTA 5. Hast du nicht eine GTX 970? Die ist ja IMO effizienter als meine GTX 780 OC.


----------



## Spassbremse (29. April 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das wird schon sehr kuschlig, aber, wie ich bereits meinte ... nur bei GTA 5. Hast du nicht eine GTX 970? Die ist ja IMO effizienter als meine GTX 780 OC.



Ja, stimmt. In meinem Gehäuse wird's auch bei sommerlichen Temperaturen selten wärmer als ~42° C.
Wandabstand ist ca. 30cm, ansonsten steht der PC relativ frei an der Außenseite meines Schreibtischs. 

Ich persönlich lege auch viel Wert auf möglichst leise Lüftergeräusche, daher bevorzuge ich eh große Lüfterdurchmesser.

Im neuen Gehäuse meiner Freundin, dem Aerocool DS 200 (ja, sie wollte was "Grünes"  ), passen sogar schon 200mm rein. Top!


----------



## Batze (29. April 2015)

Mein Big Tower ist alt (15 Jahre) Grau und Hässlich. Na und, Hauptsache die Innereien funktionieren und das Teil ist Groß genug um genug Luft umzuwälzen. Optik brauch es da nicht.


----------



## Worrel (29. April 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Hauptsache die Innereien funktionieren und das Teil ist Groß genug um genug Luft umzuwälzen. Optik brauch es da nicht.


Wenn man Ästhetik will, kann man ja ein Bild drüber hängen.


----------



## Rabowke (29. April 2015)

... wir reden aber immer noch von einem Gehäuse, oder?


----------



## Spassbremse (29. April 2015)

Btw., Rabowke, wenn Du auf Lian Li stehst:

https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...n-Li-DK-01X-Tischgehaeuse-schwarz::28721.html

Das Teil finde ich schick und praktisch. Könnte ich mir sogar überlegen...


----------



## Rabowke (29. April 2015)

Davon ab, dass ich keine 1000 EUR für eine Gehäuse ausgebe, bin ich Krösus, finde ich Glastische ansprechender als diese Metalldinger. Das wär ne 'coole' Werkbank im Keller, aber nichts für mein Arbeitszimmer. 

Das Problem ist, mein Lian Li ist jetzt schon über fünf Jahre alt ... da geht nix kaputt. D.h. ich hab keine Veranlassung etwas zu verändern. Leider.


----------



## Spassbremse (29. April 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Davon ab, dass ich keine 1000 EUR für eine Gehäuse ausgebe, bin ich Krösus, finde ich Glastische ansprechender als diese Metalldinger.



...das ist doch aber ein Glastisch...?


----------



## Rabowke (29. April 2015)

Du weißt was ich meine ... du Pfeife!


----------



## Spassbremse (29. April 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Du weißt was ich meine ... du Pfeife!



Schon klar, es ist Dir zu teuer und enthält für Deinen Geschmack zuviel Metall.


----------



## Rabowke (29. April 2015)

Ja ... ich bin im Moment auf einem 'Geiz-Trip', ich hadere z.B. mit der neuen Ausstattung meines neuen Fahrzeugs. Außerdem brächte ich es nicht übers Herz, mein knapp 300 EUR Tower einzumotten, obwohl er immer noch so aussieht wie am ersten Tag. 

Ich werd echt noch zum slb79 ey!


----------



## Spassbremse (29. April 2015)

Sieh's mal so, der Lian Li-Tisch ist ja eigentlich wirklich noch "vernünftig", denn schlimmer geht bekanntlich immer:

http://www.amazon.de/Edelstahl-Schreibtisch-Handarbeit-hergestellt-Glasvarianten/dp/B004WINY1I

Mein Gott, das Teil möchte ich nicht einmal geschenkt.


----------



## Rabowke (29. April 2015)

*Bestellung stornier*

Muss ich dir wohl etwas anderes zum Geburtstag schenken ...



Aber um mal beim Thema zu bleiben, mich würde wirklich interessieren, wieviele Leute hier im Forum Zeit und natürlich Geld in die Optik des Gehäuses bzw. "Zocker-Platz" im Allgemeinen investieren.


----------



## Spassbremse (29. April 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> *Bestellung stornier*
> 
> Muss ich dir wohl etwas anderes zum Geburtstag schenken ...



Da bist Du leider schon wieder knapp über 4 Wochen im Verzug...


----------



## Tuetenclown (29. April 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber um mal beim Thema zu bleiben, mich würde wirklich interessieren, wieviele Leute hier im Forum Zeit und natürlich Geld in die Optik des Gehäuses bzw. "Zocker-Platz" im Allgemeinen investieren.



Viele kennen das Problem; um das zutun, was ich möchte, fehlt mir das Geld. Nichts desto trotz versuche ich nach und nach meinen Tower aufzuwerten, sei es mit gesleevten Kabeln, LED's und Kabelmanagement. Momentan muss ich noch die Fahrt zum Baumarkt tätigen, um ein Gefühl zu bekommen wie sich Plexiglas bohren lässt. Dann kommt die Mod fürs Seitenfenster


----------



## Batze (29. April 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Btw., Rabowke, wenn Du auf Lian Li stehst:
> 
> https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...n-Li-DK-01X-Tischgehaeuse-schwarz::28721.html
> 
> Das Teil finde ich schick und praktisch. Könnte ich mir sogar überlegen...



Also sowas finde ich mal richtig Gut. Gerade auch weil sehr viel Platz und man scheint jeder Zeit sehr gut ans Innere ranzukommen. Aber 1000 Ocken, da muss Omi lange für Stricken.

Käme vor Jahren auf einer LAN recht cool. Frage: Hey welchen Tisch willste haben, Antwort: Gar keinen, hab meinen eigenen mit. Das Teil wär der Blickfang gewesen.


----------



## Chemenu (29. April 2015)

dA_soul schrieb:


> Ps:  Das ist ein gemoddetes Raven RV01 Gehäuse von Silverstone, Innenraum komplett aus Edelstahl



Da ist wohl einiges an Arbeit investiert worden. Sieht klasse aus.  Wird nur leider zum Problem wenn die Hardware ausgetauscht werden soll (zumindest die Röhren/Schläuche für die Wasserkühlung).



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Btw., Rabowke, wenn Du auf Lian Li stehst:
> 
> https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...n-Li-DK-01X-Tischgehaeuse-schwarz::28721.html
> 
> ...



OMG... die ultimative Nerd-Werkbank! Wie geil ist das denn? Und hält  sogar das Essen warm wenn man Teller drauf abstellt (vorausgesetzt man  verbaut keine Wasserkühlung).  


Mein Rechner steckt in einem schlichten, schwarzen Alu-Gehäuse ohne jegliche Beleuchtung. 
Stolz bin ich nur auf den CPU-Kühler, ein limitierter Scythe Ninja CU, den ich mittels Retention Kit und Zubehör eines Mugen 2 Rev. B auf dem Sockel 1155 montiert habe.





Spassbremse schrieb:


> Sieh's mal so, der Lian Li-Tisch ist ja  eigentlich wirklich noch "vernünftig", denn schlimmer geht bekanntlich  immer:
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Edelstahl-Schreibtisch-Handarbeit-hergestellt-Glasvarianten/dp/B004WINY1I
> 
> ...




250 kg Gewicht!  Aber ich würd das Teil nehmen. Art deco auf Steroiden.


----------



## Spassbremse (29. April 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> 250 kg Gewicht!  Aber ich würd das Teil nehmen. Art deco auf Steroiden.



Du musst das so sehen:

Wenn irgendwann Terroristen (oder SEK/Navy Seals/James Bond/etc., je nach präferierter moralischer Ausrichtung) Dein Büro stürmen sollten, dann kannst Du hinter so einem massiven Teil auch in Deckung gehen.


----------



## luki0710 (29. April 2015)

So ich habe mich überwindet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte mal ein Sichtfester, habe mir dann aber wieder ne geschlosse Wand zukommen lassen, ich will nicht das man den PC von innen sehen kann [emoji6] [emoji16]


----------



## MichaelG (29. April 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ja ... ich bin im Moment auf einem 'Geiz-Trip', ich hadere z.B. mit der neuen Ausstattung meines neuen Fahrzeugs. Außerdem brächte ich es nicht übers Herz, mein knapp 300 EUR Tower einzumotten, obwohl er immer noch so aussieht wie am ersten Tag.
> 
> Ich werd echt noch zum slb79 ey!




Ein S4/RS4 als Buchhalteredition gehört sich nicht. Da gehört schon ein Paket Sonderausstattung rein. Es muß ja nicht volle Hütte sein. Aber ein Mindestmaß an Sonderfeatures gehört sich in der Klasse.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. April 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich werd echt noch zum slb79 ey!


Was findest du an kostenbewusstem Einkaufen verkehrt?


----------



## Rabowke (29. April 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ein S4/RS4 als Buchhalteredition gehört sich nicht. Da gehört schon ein Paket Sonderausstattung rein. Es muß ja nicht volle Hütte sein. Aber ein Mindestmaß an Sonderfeatures gehört sich in der Klasse.


S3 Limo oder Golf R ... ggf. RS3, aber eher nicht. 

Im Moment tendiere ich einfach wieder zu einem R ...


----------



## MichaelG (29. April 2015)

Egal. Auch ein R oder S/RS3 nackt ist doof.   Merk ich bei meinem Porsche. Der Erstbesitzer hatte da echt nen Igel in der Tasche. Einzige Extras waren Radio Symphony RDS, 17" Cup und das Targadach. Nicht mal eine Klima ist drin (außer die mexikanische Version).


----------



## Herbboy (29. April 2015)

Ich hatte mal meine Hardware in meinen Tisch eingebaut - dafür hatte ich qausi eine Art "Regalfach" konstruiert, in das auch Hardware passt, und oben am Tisch hatte ich ein/aus-Schalter, ein USB-Panel usw. - und damit man vom Zimmer aus auch was sieht, war noch ein Seitenfenster im Tisch drin. 


Aber die Feinarbeiten waren mir dann irgendwann zu blöd, zb so was wie Festplatten wirklich ruhig lagern, Zugang zum Inneren vereinfachen, schönere Seitenteile usw., so dass ich das nie zu 100% perfekt fertiggestellt hab - hier mal ein Bild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Inzwischen hab ich nen Thermaltake Level 10 GTS in weiß 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

